# Topping into flowering



## tripboufe (Feb 17, 2012)

hello all well i have an LST plant i transferd into flowering room 3 days ago, and ive heard the best time to topp a flowering plant is after 7 days so im gettin close, my question is, can i topp an allready fimmed plant ?? in order to get 2 buds instead of 1 also, can u top side branches or only main?


----------



## really comfy slippers (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't see a point in training with no veg time for the plant to adjust.. Hmm


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 17, 2012)

I wouldnt top it if you lst'd it. I used to top at 2 weeks into flowering but now I lat everything no reason to top just lst it sum more if it gets lanky


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 17, 2012)

its only 1 month old want to test yielding of a plant 1 month old and another 2 month veg, i have anotherone 2 month veg allready into 3 day flowering , its all about testing and learning for me, thats my point


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 17, 2012)

I used to veg for 4 to 6 weeks. what iv found out is that vegging is a waste of time. i veg 36 clones in a 4x4 tray for 10 day then flower. I get 18 to 21 grams a plant. and save a month of veg time


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 17, 2012)

1 gallon pots


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 17, 2012)

if you want to do a interesting test what ever size pot you put one big plant in for every gallon the big pit is stick one plant in a 1 gallon and flower those small plants after 2 weeks combine the wieght of those small plant and see if it equals to your big plant.


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 17, 2012)

Do not top that plant... you should top it in veg a week or so before you flower to give the plant time to adjust but that's only if you dont LST... if you top it now you're going to lose a nice nug... especially if you LST. I LST and never top my plant... if that top gets too tall just pull it down some more... the more even your canopy the more light hits all your buds and makes them all nice and chunky and happy like this


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 17, 2012)

very nice men.. u have a link to ur grows? what size that grow room an what light u use?

that was my first thought when i started growing but never applied it... sog now makes more sence with 10 days old clones i have 5 clones right now.. can test it... if they survieve put em in 1,5gallon pots i own at 10 days then perpetual flowering wiht my ak and big bud... let me noe of that link !!!


----------



## Bonkleesha (Feb 17, 2012)

i dont top in flower. it makes flowering take longer, for sure. i just posted a pic of a plant that i kept "fimming the fim" on...

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/512144-super-cropping-love-yield.html


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 17, 2012)

tripboufe said:


> very nice men.. u have a link to ur grows? what size that grow room an what light u use?
> 
> that was my first thought when i started growing but never applied it... sog now makes more sence with 10 days old clones i have 5 clones right now.. can test it... if they survieve put em in 1,5gallon pots i own at 10 days then perpetual flowering wiht my ak and big bud... let me noe of that link !!!



yeah try it out. put 4 clones in 1 gallon pots and veg for 10 to 14 days last them and put one in a 5 gallon pot and veg for 4 weeks. i bet you pull more off the 4 plants if you got skill and the right strain you can pull a close to 4 zips off those 4 plants


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 17, 2012)

i run 36 clones to each 1k hps.


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 17, 2012)

but for 5 gallon u can veg for 2 to 3 months ... not only 1 month but i would probably veg 1 month and plants in 3 gallon 1 gallon per month


----------



## resinousflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I wouldnt top it if you lst'd it. I used to top at 2 weeks into flowering but now I lat everything no reason to top just lst it sum more if it gets lanky


top at 2 weeks into flowering???id never top during flowering,only in veg.2 weeks into flowering is way too late imo.thats when bud is starting to form already.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 17, 2012)

resinousflowers said:


> top at 2 weeks into flowering???id never top during flowering,only in veg.2 weeks into flowering is way too late imo.thats when bud is starting to form already.


thats when they are flowering. it never effected my yield. just a couple inches off the top


----------



## resinousflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I used to veg for 4 to 6 weeks. what iv found out is that vegging is a waste of time. i veg 36 clones in a 4x4 tray for 10 day then flower. I get 18 to 21 grams a plant. and save a month of veg time


but you could get atleast 2-4 ounces a plant easily if you vegged for longer.


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 17, 2012)

but gonna try ur way with 1,5gallon 15 days veg with my 4 clones now...


----------



## resinousflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

MrStickyScissors said:


> thats when they are flowering. it never effected my yield. just a couple inches off the top


that doesnt make any sense,coz all your then doing is chopping off where the main cola would form without giving your plants enough time to grow 2 new heads properly,that must effect yeild.
the more nodes on each new growth the more bud sites,which means bigger yeild.
but hey if what you do works for you,thats cool.i personally wouldnt do it that way.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 17, 2012)

resinousflowers said:


> but you could get atleast 2-4 ounces a plant easily if you vegged for longer.


maybe. but you can do a whole nother crop allmost with the veg time you save


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 17, 2012)

resinousflowers said:


> that doesnt make any sense,coz all your then doing is chopping off where the main cola would form without giving your plants enough time to grow 2 new heads properly,that must effect yeild.
> the more nodes on each new growth the more bud sites,which means bigger yeild.
> but hey if what you do works for you,thats cool.i personally wouldnt do it that way.


I dont do that anymore. I did it mainly to keep the plants looking uniformed. now I lst everything


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 17, 2012)

MrStickyScissors said:


> 1 gallon pots


sticky i no a place that sells teens up to 2 ft to 3 ft beautiful leaves and PEST FREE!!!! u should do it u could flower any size plant u want and there cheap and on top of that
they have good strains!!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 17, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> sticky i no a place that sells teens up to 2 ft to 3 ft beautiful leaves and PEST FREE!!!! u should do it u could flower any size plant u want and there cheap and on top of that
> they have good strains!!


I only run 4 strains and went through at least 20 to find them. my plant number is to high to buy clones i just make them


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 17, 2012)

hell yea i feel u brah


----------



## Thegawdson (Feb 17, 2012)

ok my plants are on 12/12 just saw pre flowers i topped and LST one is that bad


----------



## Thegawdson (Feb 17, 2012)

View attachment 2065001View attachment 2065002


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 17, 2012)

Thegawdson said:


> ok my plants are on 12/12 just saw pre flowers i topped and LST one is that bad


no its not bad. I would top them in veg tho then lst before flower and for the first 2 weeks of flower just keep tieing shit down


----------



## Thegawdson (Feb 17, 2012)

MrStickyScissors said:


> no its not bad. I would top them in veg tho then lst before flower and for the first 2 weeks of flower just keep tieing shit down


and i was wanting to control the Ph a little more im groing in foxfarms right now but i wanna switch to coco??


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 17, 2012)

Thegawdson said:


> and i was wanting to control the Ph a little more im groing in foxfarms right now but i wanna switch to coco??


well with the fox farm you have domilite in the soil so it buffers the ph. ph shouldnt be a problem as long as you get it in the right ball park. sumtimes when you think your having a problem related to ph its really related to build up or over feeding. you could use coco if you want I personaly like roots organic


----------



## str8upmenace420 (Feb 17, 2012)

do NOT top in flowering it may cause you rplant to stress to much causing a femlae and you never know you might get more male parts then female


----------



## Buddy Hemphill (Mar 22, 2012)

I think any topping needs to be done before the flip.

I run 4 plants to a light with 30 days(ish) veg in the big room.

They had 45days in the small room...under (2) 600's

I am a week from the flip and about to top these in the next couple of days.

I will simply FIM the top to encourage side branch stretching. 

If you can spare a bedroom for a veg room...this was 3 gal lowpro hard pots.




I will pull 2 p's per 1k I hope...I did 1.85 p's with this strain and 9 pots per bulb

I think the cost of tieing my room up for the extra 30 days is gonna yeild me...across a year...more than 0 veg and 1 lb per 1k.


IMHO...you cant yeild 2 p's with zero veg.

I can run less than 50 plants under 12k. THAT is my main motivation. I am legal begal.

For me, myself, and I....that is invaluable.

Now if I can make those 12 give me 2 p's each....its worth 30 days veg.


30 days big room veg=a) 2p's/1k b) Legal

In my situation this was what I decided was smartest.....we all have different considerations though...


----------



## slump (Mar 22, 2012)

You don't want to top after flowering starts because of a hormone called Auxin. Auxin is what makes the main stalk grow because that is where most of the hormone is physically located. When topping, you want to give the plant time to redistribute the Auxin hormone into the two new stalks that become the "mains".


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice lookin set up Buddy! I agree with ya completely. 

I run a single plant per 600 and top a day or two before flower, this way the side branches "catch up, mostly" to the mains and you end up with a lady full of identical bud sites at, or close to the top of the canopy. Her footprint is about 30x30.


Now times that by 12 in a 10x20 room and your good to go


----------



## tripboufe (Mar 24, 2012)

slump said:


> You don't want to top after flowering starts because of a hormone called Auxin. Auxin is what makes the main stalk grow because that is where most of the hormone is physically located. When topping, you want to give the plant time to redistribute the Auxin hormone into the two new stalks that become the "mains".


i think if anyone top into flowring... dont want STEMS.... just wants x2 buds... not x2 stems+branches...


----------



## longroot (Mar 24, 2012)

I am coming to realize that once in flower they need to be stress free. Do all your cropping topping, fimming whatever in veg, then let those nugs grow freely in the flowering stage.


----------



## Dank Raptor (Mar 24, 2012)

ya pretty much. but.. supercropping during the first two weeks to even out my canopy has always increased my yields. I just don't mess with them after the stretch is over. Also I give them a couple weeks to recover from topping before flipping into flower which helps also.


----------



## apollo4 (Mar 24, 2012)

dont mess with stess''''


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 24, 2012)

I have been topping my plants for years and the ones I don't that get to big I just snap them over. So topping does work on most strains of Indica best, and is best done at least 10 days before flower(I give them 2 weeks min.). The 10 days gives the plant time to transfer energy to the lower branches and adjust for no lead. I have found 2 king buds plus, replace the single bud. In most cases my plants will produce up to 5 king buds but on average they have 3 to 4. You can see from my pix the effects of proper topping. I sure like it. Now most of the time when I top I use it for a clone as the top grows roots the fastest of all parts of the plant.


----------

